# chicken, lamb, or something else?



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

What is the main meat that you like to feed your dog? Or do you do a combination of meats?


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

i feed my dog various meats. i use the meat, fowl and fish as a topping for his kibble. i work for a meat/food company so my dog
eats whatever meat, fish, fowl we eat.


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

Oh wow! That's quite a variety!


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

Mine get a lot of "fresh" beef, and chicken; as well as premade raw venison and lamb medallion (which makes up the "base" of their diet), with ocassional "treats" of steamed salmon or canned tuna/sardines.


----------



## Taser (Mar 14, 2013)

Mine are fed half kibble, half home cooked so they rotate through chicken, beef, turkey and pork. One dog just tested positive for chicken allergies so he'll be getting salmon instead.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Any and every type of meat I can find. Except carnivore meat, eg bear etc.


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Sep 10, 2009)

Chicken has been pretty much a staple here lately, 3 of my 4 are eating a chicken based food. The other is on lamb. 
They also get canned dog food, which are chicken, beef, lamb, turkey. Rarely pork.


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

Celt said:


> Mine get a lot of "fresh" beef, and chicken; as well as premade raw venison and lamb medallion (which makes up the "base" of their diet), with ocassional "treats" of steamed salmon or canned tuna/sardines.


Sounds like your dog's are eating pretty gourmet stuff! Haha.


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

Lol, yeah. My pups get to eat better than the family. I even cook more for them than I do for the family.


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

Celt said:


> Lol, yeah. My pups get to eat better than the family. I even cook more for them than I do for the family.


Haha. Oh wow! Yeah I hear the "they eat better than us" thing all the time. It's pretty funny.


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Sep 10, 2009)

Celt said:


> Lol, yeah. My pups get to eat better than the family. I even cook more for them than I do for the family.


Well, for one, I throw all my cooked topper into the crock pot to cook, easy peasy, and THEN as far as family, I've never had a dog complain about my cooking LOL. Kids? "That looks gross" "I don't like it" Blarg! You betcha I'd rather cook for the dogs, at least they appreciate it! hehe:thumb:


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

Shamrockmommy said:


> Well, for one, I throw all my cooked topper into the crock pot to cook, easy peasy, and THEN as far as family, I've never had a dog complain about my cooking LOL. Kids? "That looks gross" "I don't like it" Blarg! You betcha I'd rather cook for the dogs, at least they appreciate it! hehe:thumb:


Haha. Very true! I have seen that a lot in my little brother. Haha.


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

My guys get "toppers" when they've been out running, hunting/trialing with whatever protein source we've been eating as well as canned tuna or salmon. No beef because Zio's GI won't tolerate it.

They don't get "toppers" every day. They got some canned salmon on Saturday because they were doing field work.


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

Oh wow. Well that sounds pretty good. I've began using canned food a little more often for my guys. Still not every day but they get some every couple of days or so.


----------

